# [SOLVED] Epson Powerlite 730c Fan never shuts off



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

When I push the power button twice to turn it off, the fan keeps going and then reduces speed... It has been on for 6 hours now and the unit is cold to the touch. Is there a problem that I can fix myself?


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Epson Powerlite 730c Fan never shuts off*

Update: The fan has been running for 12 hours now.


----------



## yustr (Sep 27, 2004)

*Re: Epson Powerlite 730c Fan never shuts off*



Mattman86 said:


> Is there a problem ...yes
> 
> that I can fix myself? Doubtful - unless you call pulling the plug a fix.


Its probably a failed thermo sensor so unless you're very handy with a soldering gun and circuit diagram it's going to the shop.


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Epson Powerlite 730c Fan never shuts off*



yustr said:


> Its probably a failed thermo sensor so unless you're very handy with a soldering gun and circuit diagram it's going to the shop.


Awesome! I took it to the shop and told them what you said and they fixed it right up. Thanks.

Now for my second problem. I went to the Epson website and downloaded the drivers for it and the EMP Link program but it says that its no compatible with my projector. But the Epson site says it is. I think it is because I am running Windows 7 now. Does anybody know of any Windows 7 drivers for it or a work around?


----------



## Mattman86 (Sep 12, 2008)

*Re: Epson Powerlite 730c Fan never shuts off*

Turns out that this projector only has the usb to know when to go into standby with the computer.


----------

